# Duck Hunting In Hawaii ?????



## MCCDUCK

I might be moving to Hawaii, is there any duck hunting there ?


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

No duck hunting in HI, but there are plenty of other excellent hunting opportunities. Depending on which Island you're moving to you can hunt pigs buy the thousands, pheasants, chukar, turkeys, erkles, sheep, mountain goats, etc. 

My personal favorite is the big island. Nothing like sticking a big old polynessian boar with a knife


----------



## underducker

Sea ducks maybe??? Probably not though


----------



## salthunter

Didnt DU do a big project on one of the islands a few years back, there must be some ducks


----------



## Love-to-hunt

Funny thing, a contracting firm contacted me today about a programming position in Hawaii. Said I'd have to go there for a little while and then be able to come back to Utah and then telecommute from home. 

MCCDUCK, what would you be doing there.


----------



## MCCDUCK

I would be working for a company called Hawaiian Restorative. It is a Restoration contracting company owned by my brother. It is similar to Utah Disaster Kleenup here in Utah.

*Shadowgrass shooter*: I've never heard of an "erkles" what is that? Isn't that the African-American kid that acted Nerdy, and had glasses with tape on the nose bridge on some kids TV show??


----------



## misslebait

but if you hunt there are a ton of things to go after, all the things shadowgrass said, then you have all the stuff under the water. Tuna, ulua, mahi, shark.etc if you want pics ill send you some! nothing like shooting a 60lb mahi  and if your brother needs any more help pick me


----------



## rmk800

I will give you $1000 dollars if you can shoot me a hawaiian goose. if you can shoot or hit one with your car...i hear that happens sometimes. ill give the cash no questions asked. ohh just dont tell anyone!! its the state bird. but ohh are they cool looking


----------



## Nasher

> I will give you $1000 dollars if you can shoot me a hawaiian goose.


I''ll give $1001 for an "Erkle". The one MCCDUCK described.. But it has to be *that* one, the trophy Erkle...


----------



## shadowgrass shooter

What I should have called them is their species name, which is Francolin. Type it in under Google images, you'll see hundredss. To lazy to post one this morning........


----------



## wtrdog

i was on Maui a couple of years ago and went sporting clays shooting. on the drive into and out of the club i saw TONS of chuckars, doves and deer, so don't think you'll lack for things to shoot other than ducks.


----------



## Vanilla

Drove up to the top of Haleakala, (sp?) the big volcano on Maui. The summit is over 10,000 feet, and what do I see running around all over the lava fields up there? As has been said, a bunch of stinking chukar! I was so surprised and amazed to see chukar on Maui, and up on the top of a volcano! 

On to the Francolin.....

http://iron-horse.us/chukar/chukar_hunting_methods.shtml

Good luck!


----------



## Vanilla

And here's one for your waterfowl needs.....

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewforum.php?f=27


----------



## MCCDUCK

it's looking more like I am going to end up I Hawaii. I am heading there for a week next Sat. So tomorrow will possibly be my last duck hunt for a while


----------



## SLAYER

Make it a good one Then enjoy the sun and put back a few cold ones for us


----------

